# Manga/Anime of the Month to be replaced by new subsections



## dream (Apr 4, 2014)

The Manga of the Month and Anime of the Month subsections have been replaced by new, multi-series subsections:

- Manga Library Lounge in the Manga Library
- Anime Channel Caf? in the Anime Channel

Users can start new threads to discuss specific aspects of existing series (reviews, theories, essays and polls for example), or to discuss topics that span multiple series. For anti-spoiler reasons, users will not be allowed to start new threads in this section to discuss the contents of the latest chapters or to predict the next chapters. Users are also not allowed to start new threads for 'trivial' chatter.

To learn more about these sections, including the rules, head over to the respective sections to find out more.

The Manga of the Month and Anime of the Month contests have been discontinued. If there is demand, the contests may be held again, without offering subsections to winners.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't see why we can't have a Anime of the Month and Manga of the month within the sections, for most series those voting threads were the most popular of the section. Nothing like a healthy rivalry to spark discussion.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 4, 2014)

New sections! 

Well, some people don't see the point in holding contests if there's no subsection prize I guess?

With these new sections though, there could also be all sorts of other competitions! Reviews of the Month for example?  Or there could be more elaborate contests like yearly Best of [category] contests.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 4, 2014)

Some sort of competition, the voting threads were good for letting people know whats currently popular.


----------



## Magician (Apr 4, 2014)

I like this change.

AotM/MotM sections rarely got activity anyway.


----------



## Brian (Apr 4, 2014)

Dream said:


> Users can start new threads to discuss specific aspects of existing series (reviews, theories, essays and polls for example), or to discuss topics that span multiple series. For anti-spoiler reasons, users will not be allowed to start new threads in this section to discuss the contents of the latest chapters or to predict the next chapters. Users are also not allowed to start new threads for 'trivial' chatter..



Wouldn't users just discuss these things in the actual thread of the series they're talking about?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 4, 2014)

Brian said:


> Wouldn't users just discuss these things in the actual thread of the series they're talking about?



Nah, discussions would get lost in the pages, the actual threads are more for discussing current shit.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 4, 2014)

Brian said:


> Wouldn't users just discuss these things in the actual thread of the series they're talking about?


I guess it depends on the type of discussion. If you're asking others who their favorite character is, for example, the question would get drowned out as soon as the next chapter comes out. And nobody wants to post a 10k + words review or theory in the middle of a 40 pages thread with mostly spam comments.

I guess it also depends on the series. Some series have a lot of discussions going on so the occasional spin-off makes sense. For series with very little discussions, I guess they'd remain in the general thread.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 4, 2014)

coolio julio


----------



## scerpers (Apr 4, 2014)

aotm/motm was never good


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

I was thinking about how to expand the discussion range of the anime/manga section recently
And then you guys went ahead and did something without me even saying anything


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

Inb4 1000 "Best girl" threads


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2014)

AotM/MotM was a cruel thing
subtly killing the discussion of anything that won it
AgK
did not deserve this


----------



## scerpers (Apr 4, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Inb4 1000 "Best girl" threads


will you be my brother in arms in said endeavor?


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 4, 2014)

WAD said:


> AotM/MotM was a cruel thing
> subtly killing the discussion of anything that won it
> AgK
> did not deserve this



I don't think Monthly manga's should have won MoTM, alot of AoTM sections suffered because most just won by fluke and didn't have a lot of discussion. Noragami was the worst in this aspect, it had a whopping 12 posts in the entire section.

There also should have been more strict rules about duping/vote whoring also.



Zaru said:


> Inb4 1000 "Best girl" threads



Already off to a good start.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2014)

yeah the existence of monthly mangos alone severely inhibited the potential discussion could have for that periods flavour
That said did Berserk ever win lolol


----------



## Xin (Apr 4, 2014)

This is cool. 

Thanks.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 4, 2014)

WAD said:


> yeah the existence of monthly mangos alone severely inhibited the potential discussion could have for that periods flavour
> That said did Berserk ever win lolol



The first go around Akame Ga Kiru did decent for a monthly manga, the second time around there wasn't much discussion left.

If its going to be a monthly manga, at least let it have more then 75+ chapters.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 4, 2014)

With Berserk's slow releases, the odds of it winning on a month with releases was pretty low I'd wager (at best it could have won in a month After a release). That probably wouldn't have encouraged MotM subforum activity much.

The current arrangement should solve those nasty timing issues at least, since people can post whenever they want. xP

By the way guys, if you have existing threads you want to move there, you can ask a mod to do so (after tagging the title and post accordingly).


----------



## scerpers (Apr 4, 2014)

still on that boat


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2014)

i left off on the arc of them fighting them tentacle pirates
its the same boat isnt it


----------



## brolmes (Apr 4, 2014)

doooon't caaaare

let me post on the rest of the forum

this garbage is intolerable


----------



## Zaru (Apr 4, 2014)

I've been wondering for a while why there's so little activity in the manga/anime section compared to our member count and the nature of this forum. Maybe this little bit of more freedom will spark some posts, but people need to find out about its existence first. Tiny sublinks are often overlooked


----------



## scerpers (Apr 4, 2014)

because this is nardo forums
and bleach and one piss forums secondary
nothing else really matters


----------



## Brian (Apr 4, 2014)

Maybe one of those notification on top would make people take notice? I do like the potential that the section has. 

And while you're at it Preet or Kira, can you unsticky some of those threads in the anime section. Most of them aren't active, you can keep the thread directory and spring season.


----------



## Mizura (Apr 4, 2014)

Zaru said:


> I've been wondering for a while why there's so little activity in the manga/anime section compared to our member count and the nature of this forum. Maybe this little bit of more freedom will spark some posts, but people need to find out about its existence first. Tiny sublinks are often overlooked


Well, I guess people come here for Naruto, and then they head to the next 'big things', which to them appears to be Bleach and One Piece, aaaand.... that's about it. The Fairy Tail section over in the Manga Library is actually quite active though (not sure if it's a good thing). :S

Most users here don't seem to have branched out much beyond the 'big titles', or at least beyond Shounen Jump titles. They may start branching out eventually though.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 4, 2014)

if tazmo changes it to berserkforums he doesn't need to worry


----------



## Mizura (Apr 4, 2014)

Come to think of it, it's pretty surprising that after a decade, the same three series still seem to be the most popular/well-known ones. You'd think they'd get supplanted by something shinier in the meantime.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 4, 2014)

They're not though at least not by sales


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2014)

Sales in Japan you mean, they are by Western sales.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 6, 2014)

In the west there still the biggest three.

In the east, Bleach n Naruto lost there spot.


----------



## Shodai (Apr 10, 2014)

How to boost activity: reduce the number of subforums - gather more posters in the same place. 

Delete anime recommendations, Gundam, Anime of the Month subforum, HunterXHunter

No one series ever (except very rarely) gets enough posts to be a subforum

You can just make a subforum out of necessary if one series ever starts getting enough posts that it gets out hand


Personally, all series having their own thread is nice and orderly, but a bit of chaos and randomness really does increase community and banter

Step 1: Delete all subforums
Step 2: Archive all existing threads
Step 3: Blank slate, make any thread you want (as long as you aren't spamming) - allow multiple threads about the same thing as long as they aren't all at the same time
Step 4: The community starts talking to each other
Step 5: Growth

Also move the anime section to the top of the forum navigation


----------



## Kanki (Apr 10, 2014)

Shodai said:


> No one series ever (except very rarely) gets enough posts to be a subforum



How popular would a thread have to be to gain a sub forum? The most popular thread in the manga section is Kingdom which is growing all the time and has gone through part 3 and part 4 the last 6 weeks, so about 4250 posts in that time frame.

Kingdom:
470 days

Kingdom Part 1:
55 days

Kingdom Part 2:
23 days

Kingdom Part 3:
35 days

Kingdom Part 4:
24 days


----------



## Stannis (Apr 10, 2014)

this is awesome 

and i only came to know about it week later.  why didn't you make a notice up there or something


----------



## Mizura (Apr 18, 2014)

Kanki Is God said:


> How popular would a thread have to be to gain a sub forum? The most popular thread in the manga section is Kingdom which is growing all the time and has gone through part 3 and part 4 the last 6 weeks, so about 4250 posts in that time frame.


Probably as popular as Fairy Tail was before it got its subsection. And the Fairy Tail thread was fairly out of control in terms of activity back then.

Kingdom is in a situation where it has lots of releases right now because it's catching up, but it'll be less clear how things will be once it's caught up. But still, in the meantime, if you really need to create extra threads for Kingdom, just use the new subsection.


----------



## Shaz (Apr 18, 2014)

This was bullshit by the way, AotM was bad ass. Fucking Preet.


----------

